# Levsin/Bentyl didn't work. Anything else I can try?



## beth07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Need some help here. What should I ask my doctor to put me on next? He's bad about recommending things, but if I ask for something he usually gives it to me. I suffer from ibs w/the leaky gas problem


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

beth07 said:


> Need some help here. What should I ask my doctor to put me on next? He's bad about recommending things, but if I ask for something he usually gives it to me. I suffer from ibs w/the leaky gas problem


Librax worked great for me,...it's addictive though,..so my doctor took me off of it







It was the only one that helped me.......


----------



## beth07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Bewitched-Bothered and Bewildere said:


> Librax worked great for me,...it's addictive though,..so my doctor took me off of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the same symptoms as me? how much did it help. think it'd be worth it for me to take it?


----------

